# cheapest reflective material ever!!!



## GREENIE_420 (Feb 22, 2013)

Yo whats up everybody, If you have "Family Dollar" stores where you live (I think its a national chain but I'm not sure) check out there gift wrapping paper. They have this mylar type material, its almost identical. You could  use it for a mirror! One roll is 2.5' x 4' (10 sq. ft.) And of course, one roll is a dollar! I bought five which is all they had and its almost enough to cover my immediate grow area. The brand name of it is "Great Wraps" and Metallic Polly is the name of the color or type. I'm sure if they don't have it that they can order it. Good luck.


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 22, 2013)

I use nothing but Flat White Paint.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Feb 22, 2013)

Keep in mind that just because it is shiny, does not mean it is necessarily reflective (i.e. mirrors are poor reflectors of light) and just because it looks like mylar does not necessarily mean it has the reflective properties of mylar.

I am also a big fan of flat white paint.


----------



## GREENIE_420 (Feb 23, 2013)

Shiny is an understatement, this is a mirror on paper in a roll. Before I joined this forum I read it for 3 months. I had mirrors ready to go and now there sitting around.Since then and now I also use flat white paint and beleive nothing is better, I have never seen or handled mylar, just pics. I've read all about it along with glass and mirrors, I am also taking in to consideration that it may reflect too much heat. If it were to be used it needs to be handled gently to avoid creases. I'm just saying that its definitely worth a look. What properties could this have that to be negative other than if it wrinkles it would cause hot spots.  For 1$ I am going to give it a shot, my ladies are short and thick. They need all the help they get underneath. So what are the other reflective properties of mylar? besides the fact that its.....shiny


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Feb 23, 2013)

I do not know what makes mylar a good reflector of light and other shiny things like foil not a good reflector.  However, the reason that I do not use mylar has nothing at all to do with cost.  I would not use it if it was free, as I find it a huge PITA to deal with and I never saw any improved growth or yield over flat white paint which is easy and cheap. 

What do you mean when you say that your plants "need all the help they get underneath"?


----------



## GREENIE_420 (Feb 24, 2013)

As I said there short and thick, maybe they dont need any help underneath. They are not showing any signs of stress or look unhealthy, its just that the new growth underneath recieves hardly any light. You have to move the big fan leaves in order to even see the stalk, they are the biggest fan leaves I have seen. The strain is good but it is unknown. I'm about to clone so that will help but I was about to post a question if I should trim big leaves like that. I know that the more leaf area you have the more photosynthesis is occuring, but my ladies also seemed to have stalled.


----------

